
Carl Sagan on the Meaning of Life - llambda
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2013/07/08/carl-sagan-meaning-of-life/?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer817dc&utm_medium=twitter
======
shire
I love this guy, very inspirational

